# High Water



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

I've only lived near the GMR since 2004, but wow I've never seen it this high! USGS website has it here in Troy as the highest since 1955, cresting out at over 16'. I'll share a few photos from the area. The first is from the dam in Troy, second from Treasure Island Park, and the third is near my in laws home on rt 202. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow....well, I guess the river systems are flushed out!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

went castnetting looking for shad all through West Carrolton and Miamisburg this afternoon, river is high and managed a ton of suckers and quillbacks but no shad, will be back tomorrow when river is at the magic level where we have a few spots we can catch them during the winter. At Miamisburg river was pretty high but I have seen it higher. ramp at Chatacqua was completely underwater, lots of flotsam in the water and it did crest about 10 am this morning and slowly lowering. 

Salmonid


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

I call these 2 : "I left the lights on for you" and "don't park in front of the garage".


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

The final number I saw was crested at a record 16.58 fit in Troy, with flow at 23,400 cubic ft per second. Here are a few of the many pictures I took this morning.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Hamilton dam.


















posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> Hamilton dam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just left there minutes ago, it looks like it's come up since you took these pictures.

When it finally drops you can probably just walk along the bank and pick up stranded fish.

It's supposed to crest sometime Monday afternoon down here.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the GMR is still up at 73.71 ft


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

montagc said:


> How do these people just leàve the cars there? I mean, ya live by a river. These things happen.


I was thinking the same thing. A monumental hangover would be the only excuse in my book..... Unless they wanted new cars.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A monumental hangover would be the only excuse in my book..... Unless they wanted new cars.


Insurance frau- I mean, act of god!


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

The Stillwater just hit 31' at the Englewood dam.....48 hours ago it was holding steady between 2.75-3'......the highest I have ever floated it was at 7'.....

Mike


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

I thought about posting facetiously, "Is the GMR fishable?"

I drove by an emergency vehicle towing a boat when I drove my son to work at 7 a.m. this morning, folks down the street I think got flooded out.

Construction equipment on Farrington road got surrounded by water too.

This has been an experience but at same time sad seeing homes and vehicles damaged by the flood.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow some awesome photos guys. Incredible I the power the river has when that high. We will have some new pools and riffles to check out come springtime. So the rivers are booming, full of warm muddy water. Its several weeks till big saugeye time, kind of the mid winter lull. Time and time again you read that saugfishes are often triggered to move upstream in high water. Plus lots of silt getting blown off gravel and rock for next year. The absolute perfect time for a flood. Of course I doubt those guys putting the new sewer lines across the river in Hamilton! thought so. I bet their stuff is torn to...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

montagc said:


> How do these people just leàve the cars there? I mean, ya live by a river. These things happen.


If you are referring to cars in pictures I posted, the one driver tried to get across the roadway and failed (bad idea). The 2 cars that look like they are in the middle of a lake actually saved these vehicles by placing them there. This a large country property and the highest point is out by the mail box where drive meets the roadway. They knew this and placed them there intentionally. The cars are fine, just stranded for a bit. It is also worth noting these cars are close to 1/2 mile from the normal river channel, those are just large flooded farm fields.

I did see many other locations where the cars could have and should have been moved. There was ample warning and the people that live in these areas should be familiar with previous high water marks. I saw many partially submerged cars that could easily been saved. Not sure what the thought process was.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

chrsvic said:


> I thought about posting facetiously, "Is the GMR fishable?"
> 
> I drove by an emergency vehicle towing a boat when I drove my son to work at 7 a.m. this morning, folks down the street I think got flooded out.
> 
> ...


i know in hamilton it's not fishable the river is still up


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Even though large scale flooding is relatively rare now a days due to the COE flood control impoundments, not EVERY water way is fully `controlled`. And pardon my own opinion, but building a house on a FLOOD PLAIN (carefully note the 2 KEY words here) is NOT a `smart ` idea...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Even though large scale flooding is relatively rare now a days due to the COE flood control impoundments, not EVERY water way is fully `controlled`. And pardon my own opinion, but building a house on a FLOOD PLAIN (carefully note the 2 KEY words here) is NOT a `smart ` idea...


Channel 7 was interviewing people that live in a trailer park that is right beside the GMR...the couple they were talking to the most have lost everything 3 times and are just now wondering if they should move or not.(???)
I'm sorry, but how much sense do you need to realize your chances of flooding and losing everything is very high, when you build or choose to live in a flood prone area.....just amazing!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Even though large scale flooding is relatively rare now a days due to the COE flood control impoundments, not EVERY water way is fully `controlled`. And pardon my own opinion, but building a house on a FLOOD PLAIN (carefully note the 2 KEY words here) is NOT a `smart ` idea...


I agree and am just dumbfounded there is one house in Troy that sits right in the old river channel (before they straightened it with levies). It has flooded at least 4 times in the 12 years we have lived hear and looks to be under about 3 feet of water again. Mother Nature wants her land back!

I often wonder how they pay for the repairs. I would not think anyone would insure this location and if they did the insurance would be very high.


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Of course I doubt those guys putting the new sewer lines across the river in Hamilton! thought so. I bet their stuff is torn to...


you aren't kidding, the whole area is submerged, i drove up to new miami last night and the ball field was under water


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

A few more pictures taken yesterday. 1st shows Rt 41 looking west toward Troy. The 41 bridge can be seen way off in the distance and all the water shown is farm fields. 2nd picture shows Troy Fire dept doing a shakedown run in the lagoon in case they needed to rescue people later. 3rd picture shows Barbee Park on Rt 25-A north of Troy.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

1st picture shows lowhead dam in Troy looking downstream from Water St side. The dam is where the root ball is hung up. The 2nd picture shows water spilling over the roadway at the entrance to Miami Shores and the 3rd picture looks upstream from behind the big white tanks at the water treatment plants.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

EXCEPT in a literal "life or death" situation would NOT do it, and would realistically EXPECT to have the water flow wash almost any vehicle that didn`t have naked steel tracks off the road very quickly, likely into deeper water...


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure when the law was enacted, but am pretty sure that you can't build a new house in a flood zone. The corp of engineers have FIRM maps that show areas that are in flood zones and what type/level of flood zone it is. In an area with existing house already built in a flood zone you can purchase flood insurance from the National Flood Insurance Program. It is pretty expensive. I'm sure there are areas that you just can't live in due to the prevalence of flooding in the area. I also believe that everywhere is in a flood zone of some sort, but most flood zones you don't (have to) have flood insurance for. I also think that most homeowner insurance doesn't cover any flooding that is considered an act of God. So if your pipes burst your probably OK, but if a sewer gets clogged and causes rain water to back up into your house you might just be stuck with the bill.


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

I found out that my crappy computer didn't edit the images the way I wanted so I fixed them. Computers are as useless as suckers.
They are still called "I left the lights on for you" or "at least the power is back on" and "don't park in front of the garage".
Why go to the river when it can come to YOU!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

OrangeRay said:


> I found out that my crappy computer didn't edit the images the way I wanted so I fixed them. Computers are as useless as suckers.
> They are still called "I left the lights on for you" or "at least the power is back on" and "don't park in front of the garage".
> Why go to the river when it can come to YOU!!!


2 pictures are of the house mentioned in my earlier post that sits right in the old river channel and floods fairly regularly. The other one is the cars that I could not understand why they did not move them up next to the road the evening before. Unless they just moved here and nobody told them, they have had a flooded garage before. Why leave 2 perfectly good vehicles down there to get trashed?


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

This picture is from Greenville Creek







This was taken from Bears Mill
The second is from the bridge at Bears Mill








It Crested just shy of 10'



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a shot of The Greenville Creek in the Greenville Park









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

You would think that an old bass turd who began using personal computers in 1983 could post a picture the way he wants to. I'm gonna keep trying till I get this right.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You can still build in a FEMA designated floodplain in most areas of Ohio, unless local regulations are more strict. You only have to build up the ground around your house so the first floor is at least a foot above the 100-year flood elevation of the stream. You can even put in a basement below the flood elevation as long as you have a sump pump. You are allowed to under the regulations, but it's not a good idea! If a 500-year flood comes along, you're gonna get wet. If your sump pump goes out during a storm, your basement will be filled. I've seen a newer subdivision where the whole cul-de-sac and most of the street was underwater, but the houses were all above water after a 100-year flood. People couldn't get out of their house for 2 days, and some of them had flooded basements. 

People also don't realize that most small streams and creeks are so small, that they do not have FEMA designated flood plains on them. These areas do flood, but the drainage area is not larger enough for FEMA to be concerned about them. They call it "localized" flooding and there are few regulations that stop people from building there. If you are in that location, you're still screwed and are not eligible for flood insurance through FEMA.

Stay High and Dry!


----------

